# Place your cell phone over your nipple ring



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bad ideer, fall wrong and it'll break a rib...been there , done that


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Just because.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ow…that picture hurt.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

shiiiiit


----------

